# July 4th Manicures



## Diava (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is My 4th of July Manicure, even though I'm in the UK I do love any excuse to do a themed manicure, and for this one I decided to go with Captain America themed nails, absolutely cannot wait for the new movie to come out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway here's the manicure I hope you enjoy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Here is what I used:




L-R China Glaze First Mate, OPI Alpine Snow, Konad Special Polish in White, Nail Star Art Pen in red

and Konad Plate M03 

 


1 coat of OPI Nail Envy
2 coats of China Glaze First Mate
Star Pattern from Konad Plate M03 with Konad Special Polish in White
Filled in the stars with OPI Alpine Snow (I used the image that was just a star outline at that was the largest star)





2 Coats of OPI Alpine Snow applied freehand to tip





Red Stripes Applied with Nail Star Art Pen in red

Top Coat: Seche Vite (about 5 mins after stripes)


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jul 3, 2011)

Great job, Diava!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Here's mine!


----------



## Diava (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I absolutely love your mani!!!!!! It's simply stunning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vixie13 (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW LOVE THESE!!!!! I have to think of something fun now for the 4th!


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jul 3, 2011)

Excellent work!! I wish I had your nail skillz!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm going to paint each nail red, white, and blue and add either silver or black shatter over the top.  I think it will turn out so groovy!  lol  Each nail will have the same colors, but I'm going to paint one in stripes up and down, one from side to side, and another diagonally.  So I think they will look really fun and fantastic when finished!  I also think it's easy enough that most anyone can do it.  I think the other nail ideas posted are great, but not easy for the beginner!  I'm new to painting my own nails. I had fakes for so long, this is like riding a bike though.  It all comes back to ya.


----------



## vixie13 (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy Fourth of July!!





Trind Nail Repair

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in White On

Finger Paints in Artist Azure

Sephora Collection Nail Polish in Cherry Popsicle

Silver Stars Sequins

Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 4, 2011)

I absolute hate these. Yup, hate it because it's not on MY fingers! LOL That blue is the perfect blue and looks like the American flag blue. Love it.


----------



## Jjlane (Jul 4, 2011)

My 4th of July mani:


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jul 4, 2011)

@Jj that's amazing!!! I love this!!!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok, I need one of you to come do my nails! LOL


----------



## kayjay (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm a little late to the thread...but this is what I wore yesterday. I used Zoya Kimmy and Charla, OPI White Shatter, and a white SH nail pen to do the stars.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 5, 2011)

Very creative nail art everyone!!!

LOL @ Zadi.  I was like




!!

@Jessica - how did you do that?!  Looks like tie die! Awesome.


----------



## ivette (Jul 5, 2011)

i like...very nice


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very creative nail art everyone!!!
> 
> ...


 LOL


----------



## Jjlane (Jul 6, 2011)

I did splatter on my nails. Just google splatter mani tutorial and you will see how I did my 4th of July mani!


----------

